# Where can I buy non public domain scores? (as PDFs or whatever)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm curious if there are any places I can get modern classical music scores online that are in digital formats? (or even non modern ones) I hear a lot about people using their ipads for scores nowadays, but have never figured out how to get digital sheet music.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Not sure how big this collection is, but I found some contemporary scores there that I was interested in (thanks to Mahlerian for mentioning this site):

http://www.boosey.com/cr/perusals/

You can peruse the scores for free if you register (which is free).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another problem solved .


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

You can buy them as scores from the publishers or from music dealers who sell music. Even Amazon should be able to get scores for you I'd imagine. I got scores of Shostakovich quartets through them.


----------

